# Setting up a display



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

A little while ago we had discussed setting up a display tank in one of the local pet stores. I talked to Dave today at All About Pets about doing this. I couldn't get the words out fast enough. He wants to know when and what he needs. I told him I would talk to you guys.

Basically we would setup and scape a nice planted tank. He would keep the same plants for sale in a tank right next to the display. We could stop in once a week and maintain the tank. I am usually in there once a week anyway and Matt said he would like to go once a week. Any other volunteers. This would be a great way to get the word out about planted tanks and SWOAPE. Also a great recruiting tool. I figure we could keep easy to care for plants like ferns, anubias, hygro, etc. Stuff new people can keep pretty easily. Maybe even write up a care sheet to put next to the for sale tank.

I was thinking in November a few of us (hint hint Erik) could go to his shop early in the day and set it up, scape it, and get it going. Then we could start our monthly meeting there before he closes at 5 so everyone could see the handiwork, and then go on to get some grub at a local restaurant. From there we could hit up the GCAS meeting. Any input is off course appreciated. Throw out some ideas. I could work on getting a little brass plaque engraved that says 
"Setup and maintained by members of the South Western Ohio Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts (SWOAPE)"


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Great idea, although I do have classes during the morning and afternoon hours of the week.

If you want to keep things simple and elegant, we'll need the plants Jim suggested (plenty of ferns) as well as moss and plenty of crypts. One question: Will the store be supplying the goods for the tank, including the plants?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yah. Dave said just tell him what he needs. He has an old tetra co2 setup. He wants to use that up and then said he would buy whatever was needed. We may need to find some wood if he doesn't have any that would fit the bill. I thought of you because of your aquascaping skills. If we could get a list together of everything he would need, I am sure we could get it together.

I was thinking of setting it up on a Sunday afternoon. Probably the Sunday of the GCAS meeting in November. The 13th I think. Then have everyone else in the club meet us there to see it then go have our meeting somewhere then head to the GCAS meeting for those that will attend.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

We could have Tom send Manzanita wood. It's easy to work with and looks amazing.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

A couple of questions first...............
WHERE IS THIS PLACE?!?!?!?!?! Lol
Will/does he carry a wide variety of plants?
Wouldn't a different CO2 system be more effective? I heard bad things about the tetra system including size of canister and refilling as well as the very passive diffuser.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> We could have Tom send Manzanita wood. It's easy to work with and looks amazing.


I'm working on the wood and I asked him about the Amano Shrimp also...


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

It is on 42 just south of Mason I guess. He doesn't carry a lot of plants now because he can't seem to keep them successfully. He wants to use up the tetra setup because it has been around the store for awhile. After that he will get whatever is needed.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

This could be fun! It would be nice to actually set up a tank in a store. I have a few questions as well...

Are the plans to do this tank as a low maintenance type tank? Swords, Java Ferns, Anubias, Dwarf Sag, etc? Maybe, depending on the light levels, throw in a few stem plants as well. 

Would we be better off supplying him some decent plants or can he get "good" (algae free) plants from a supplier. Maybe we could supply some plants in return for a discount for SWOAPE members? I'm sure a well maintained tank will bring in some extra money once word gets out. 

It might be a good idea for a couple of us to get together with Dave and discuss this before we get really into it. Make sure he understands the needs of a planted tank and what it is going to require in initial expenses. The CO2 equipment is not going to be cheap, though cheap is a relative term. 

I would even go so far as to suggest that maybe he drop by our October meeting if that's possible. If that's not possible, maybe a couple of us could sit down with him at his shop and talk. Since this is going to be in a store, the owner/employees need to have some knowledge of the tank to answer questions and we need to make sure the tank succeeds. A failure of the tank at this point would not do the hobby or the store any good but a successful tank would bring in more hobbyists and more money to the store. If that happens, Dave may become a source of some decent plants, something that is sorely needed in this area.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Very well said, Matt. It would be great to have Dave at the next meeting so we can start planning a successful and beautiful display. This is a great opportunity for all of us. If it becomes a profitable endeavor for the store, other stores may be persuaded to follow suit. While it will be a lot of fun, the bottom line is that we need to think about this as a real business situation.

It is best to set up the tank with items that Dave can stock in the store. If he can only carry Hagen CO2 generators, we should work with it. If he can carry the JBJ all-in-one regulators, even better. Whether he can carry Coralife or Orbit lights, regardless of brand, we should use what he can stock. Ceramic diffusors or the Reactor 1000s? Kent or Seachem? The more things Matt can offer in his store that are actually used in the tank, the more persuaded people will be to buy those products because they will SEE they work. You get the idea....


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Matt, maybe we could meet up this weekend and head over to the store. Try to get a chance to talk to Dave. I can call him and see if we can get about 15 minutes of undivided attention. Give you a chance to see the store and the layout and get a feel for the drive.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

molurus73 said:


> Matt, maybe we could meet up this weekend and head over to the store. Try to get a chance to talk to Dave. I can call him and see if we can get about 15 minutes of undivided attention. Give you a chance to see the store and the layout and get a feel for the drive.


Sounds good! I think Tracy has a 4 day weekend this weekend so I should be able to get out of the house without any problems. I wouldn't mind checking out a new (new to me anyways) LFS.

Maybe Erik or some of the others would want to meet us there too! Kinda a mini-meeting of sorts


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I might be available Saturday evening.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I talked with Dave and he said Sunday between 1 and 4 would be best for him to give some undivided attention. I think I am free to go, so who else is up for it?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Jim, I battling right now with how bad I want to watch the Ravens - Lions game and how bad I want to head to Dave's  As of right now the Ravens are winning but I may change my mind by the time I wake up Sunday morning...Shame this had to be between 1pm and 4 pm!


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I will call him and see if he could do it right at 5 when he closes.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Hey Jim, I battling right now with how bad I want to watch the Ravens - Lions game and how bad I want to head to Dave's  As of right now the Ravens are winning but I may change my mind by the time I wake up Sunday morning...Shame this had to be between 1pm and 4 pm!


It's called a VCR, Matt... 

I would prefer to do this as early in the day as possible because I have a ton of class work to get done.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

A VC what?  You mean to tell me you still have a VCR??? I have one of those things but the kid has already jammed something inside it so I don't think it works too well anymore.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

TIVO is your friend  i never watch commercials any more


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

molurus73 said:


> I will call him and see if he could do it right at 5 when he closes.


What is the Status on this? Did anyone make it to Dave's or are we re-scheduling for another weekend/weeknight?

I know I have been MIA this weekend but the honey-do list kept me pretty busy and pretty tired


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nothing new on this end. Dave is always off on Mondays. Maybe this week we can all coordinate schedules again. I am free wed night, maybe thur night and most of friday and sat and sun.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

molurus73 said:


> Nothing new on this end. Dave is always off on Mondays. Maybe this week we can all coordinate schedules again. I am free wed night, maybe thur night and most of friday and sat and sun.


Count me out for Sunday! The Ravens plan the Browns and I may head north to my Dad's and watch the game with him unless I can talk him into coming to my place instead. My Dad is a lifelong Browns fan and he would get a kick out of watching the Ravens loose. The way they have played this year it is very possible 

Wednesday, Friday, or Saturday sound good to me. Let's see if Erik or anyone else is available before we make definate plans.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

That sounds good. What happened on Sunday man. They aren't really as bad as they seem this year are they?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have no idea what happened other than they self destructed, big time! Hopefully they will be able to look at what happened and get turned around!

I'm looking forward to meeting with Dave. I'd really like to get a tank up an running in an LFS! I think it is going to help the hobby out a lot and hopefully get us at least one store that has some plant selection. If things go well, maybe he will be interested in expanding his plant selection


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Matt, you have a pm by the way.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

How about early next Wednesday evening? Say 5ish? I might be able to leave UC and head straight up to Mason...


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I could do Wednesday, Friday, Saturday or Sunday this weekend, meet up with Matt and come down with him. Especially if there were that House of Tropics extra field trip after...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> How about early next Wednesday evening? Say 5ish? I might be able to leave UC and head straight up to Mason...


I could do 6ish most any day but Tracy is in a class for the next 6 weeks so I'm not sure what time she will be making it home. I don't think it would be wise to bring Dillon on the trip either. I would be about as invloved in the meeting with Dillon along as I would be if I stayed home!

I would _like_ to be there but I don't _have_ to be there so if 5ish works for everyone else...

In reality, only one of us really needs to speak with Dave about the display. We just need to know what products he carries or can carry like Erik stated earlier in this thread. That will allow us to do some planning at the meeting or in e-mails like we did with Dineen's tank.


----------

